# Visa proof of lodging question



## aelle (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello,

I am beginning to apply for a student visa through the consulate at Chicago, and mostly it is going well. However, they require "proof of lodging" and yet my abroad program strongly recommends not signing a rental contract from abroad (i.e., waiting until I get to Italy), so I feel like I'm in kind of a catch-22. Has anyone completed the visa process at Chicago? (other places seem to just require "evidence of sufficient accommodation available" or something but Chicago says "proof of lodging"). Do you know what they might accept? I'd appreciate hearing others' experiences with this and other Chicago consulate tales.


----------

